# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Некролог русским ноутбукам iRU

## Shu_b

... 1 сентября 2005. Буквально несколько часов назад наши источники в России подтвердили кулуарные слухи о серьёзнейшей реорганизации iRU. В каком-то смысле уместнее было бы сказать, что нам сообщили некролог. Правда, не некролог брэнда, а некролог отечественному сборщику.

... Как таковые, ноутбуки iRU продолжат существовать. По имеющейся у нас информации, под маркой iRU теперь официально будут продаваться ноутбуки китайской сборки.

Подробнее там: http://www.thg.ru/business/20050901/index.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Iceman

Да ужж. Эта эпопея с мая тянется... Жаль. Хорошие машинки.

----------

